# Surf fishing ...



## *Andi

Anyone else like to fish the surf?

I heard the pups were running in NC. (Andi getting her fishing pole ready... )


----------



## Woody

You are kidding me, right??? I'm sending you a PM.

I will be in Buxton... The proper response is "Where the hell is Buxton?" (they have bumper stickers) next week for two weeks, doing exactly that! I am staying in a secret location that is not beach front, it is ON the beach. We fish from the porch, not the sand.

I'll post back if folks are interested, I'll post my daily reports. Water temps, weather, air temps, tides, what is caught, who won at cards when it has rained for days. When fished, what we caught..... I write them in my daily log regardless. My logs go back 10 years now in the same spot. It is like a hunting camp, but we fish. If you are sitting on the deck with a cup of coffee watching the sunrise, you missed the morning bite. If you are on the deck with a wet line and an adult beverage, you caught the morning bite. Bailey's has been a morning staple.

But, back to the OP.... Pompano have still been reported as being caught in Avon. Rutgers data displays otherwise, too cold. That tells me the "bite" has yet to happen and I think this NE front will drive them out. Some Citations are being caught "at the point", TONS of pups in the sound still waiting to move out. First hand reports here! Most of the Red Drum are 27" to 32", just over the 'slot', or keeper size of 18" to 27". There have been enough 25" - 26" to fill the box though... At one a day that is. Reports, again first hand, are that the mullet are around and near to citation size, not the usual 8" or 10" ones. We are talking Sammy size, even trimming the rib cage! No reports of toads, which are GREAT eating, but maybe they will be driven down with this front. Flounder are still around, no doormats though, some keepers. Black drum are there, although too much waste for me to keep. even the 20" + inchers.

I do have, finally, a "flip phone" which can take digital pictures. I'll bring the instruction manual and try to take a few to send, NO promises though!!! It is vacation.

So... Who would be interested in a daily fishing report from the Outer Banks of North Carolina?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Andi said:


> Anyone else like to fish the surf?
> 
> I heard the pups were running in NC. (Andi getting her fishing pole ready... )


If that's an invitation ... (picture of small child hopping about in anticipation!) ... we'll let you know when we're in the area next time!


----------



## rf197

Enjoy your vacation Woody, tight lines.


----------



## *Andi

I was going to post this video with my first post and forgot ... 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...frenzy-north-carolina-beach-article-1.1975429

And Woody ... The reports would be great!


----------



## Davarm

Surf fishing was one of my fovorite pass times when we lived on the Texas Gulf Coast.

I lived in Southern Md. and Northern Va. for about 10 years but never fished in the surf there, "I" would love to hear/see reports or updates from *Andi, Woody or anyone else doing saltwater fishing of any kind - especially in the surf.

I think I'll start checking the fishing reports for Port Aransas, should be about time for the "Drum Runs" to start.

Woody, surf fishing from your porch - only in my dreams!


----------



## bacpacker

I would love to see your fishing reports. I havent got to go to the banks in several years. I miss it badly. We usually stay in Buxton or Frisco. 
Can't beat it.


----------



## Davarm

Surf fishing is where I learned to "walk on water"!!!

The "Island"(Mustang/Padre) has a reputation for shark, I would fish for Redfish and would sometimes wade out the the second or third "Gut" and cast my line out. 

Wading out in the surf at night, trailing a piece of bloody bait or whole fish on the hook then feeling something brush your leg, belly or other body part............. 

My "fishing buddy" was my older brother, some of you have heard a few of my "Tommy Stories", it's a wonder I still have all of my "parts" attached. lol


----------



## *Andi

Davarm said:


> Wading out in the surf at night, trailing a piece of bloody bait or whole fish on the hook then feeling something brush your leg, belly or other body part.............




I don't think so! lol


----------



## Woody

Davarm said:


> Surf fishing is where I learned to "walk on water"!!!
> 
> The "Island"(Mustang/Padre) has a reputation for shark, I would fish for Redfish and would sometimes wade out the the second or third "Gut" and cast my line out.
> 
> Wading out in the surf at night, trailing a piece of bloody bait or whole fish on the hook then feeling something brush your leg, belly or other body part.............
> 
> My "fishing buddy" was my older brother, some of you have heard a few of my "Tommy Stories", it's a wonder I still have all of my "parts" attached. lol


I've had friends who fished Padre. Wished I could get the chance! They had some stories.....

The Outer Banks is a whole different animal. You get the Labrador current, from the north, headed south, and you have the gulf stream, from the south, headed north. Buxton is where they meet. "Da Point" in Buxton is the place they meet. If you look at a map of NC you will see the Outer Banks, then the big spot at the tip of it. That is where they meet. I have waded out and fished where the waves from the south head north, and the waves from the north head south. The "Washing machine". It is a humbling experience where you realize just how insignificant you are. You can stand on one side of a 10' sandbar, and be in cold water, move 10' to the other side and the water is warmer.

And the beach is always different too! On the North side of "Da Point" it is DEEP narrow..... senior moment again.... What are the areas called between sand bars..... Not swales.... heck.. what are they called, sloughs?! Anyway, on the South side the first bar is wayyyyy out. You just have to drive up and watch for a bit. Which side are folks catching on. On the north side you can wade out 5' in chest waders and be over the limit, on the south side you can wade out 50' or more before hitting your limit.

From were we stay, you can look 1 or 2 miles to the south and see 30' or 40' waves collide, all day every day. It is two goliaths meeting. This goes miles out to sea also!!!!!

It is one of the reasons that Buxton is the premier surf fishing spots on the east coast. The diversity of the meetings brings a diversity of fish.

It is also another reason folks come from all over to surf. When the wind and currents are right, I've watched them have 5 or 7 second rides. On normal days, you have 2 or 3 with a few quick turns and that is it. For those folks who might not understand... When you see videos of folks surfing and it seems to last forever, that is not reality. It is like the shows where the host has buck after buck in his sights, or the fishing show where every cast they have a keeper! Yeah.... they are far and few between. I have had years where there were times.... Every cast brought in a keeper, but many more where you sat there and couldn't lose bait.

Where was I going with this? Forgot. Sorry. Senior moment AGAIN!

BUT!!! Coming soon... The exploits of Sunshine and Woody in Buxton, NC. Sunshine being the rambunctious little black lab, Woody being the dedicated porch fisherperson.... Will they catch lunch, or dinner! Will Woody have to actually hit the beach to unhook a fish?!!! Will they hit Orange Blossom Bakery for delicious pastries before it gets light out??? (I'm going to have to give that a YES, sorry to kill the suspense. Starting a day with one of their turnovers or Apply Uglies... fagetaboutit!).

HEY!!! Think of this like a reality show!!! Only, it is actually reality.


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> I don't think so! lol


Yea, I was young and dumb, would/will I do it again - yea, now I'm older and still just as dumb!

Woody, I could kick myself for not heading out and fishing there when I was stationed at Ft Bragg but I was out hugging/hanging in pine trees most of that time. lol


----------



## Woody

Besides being a fantastic place to fish, it is just a beautiful sight to see. Most of us have seen waves crashing on the beach or bulkheads. But to witness two HUGE currents meeting is incredible. You can Google map Buxton, NC and see that the actual sand bar at the meeting of the currents goes miles and miles out to sea. Graveyard of the Atlantic.

That whole area of beach changes with each tide too. We had one year where we porch fished one day, next morning there was 50 feet of beach in front of the house. A day later 100 feet of beach with some sand bars reaching out over 100 yards and dry at low tide. By the time we left it was all gone and back to waves rolling under the house. After big storms you can find pieces of some of the ships that sank a hundred years or more ago. It is just an incredible place to visit. The fact that even I can catch a fish there only makes it better.


----------



## Woody

I forgot to mention the weather that this creates! There are the most amazing sunrises every day. For those folks on the left coast, the sun rises over our ocean. As the currents meet over Diamond Shoals, they create a constant cloud bank. The 'Banks themselves can be clear but on the horizon, due east, always cloudy. Not clouds down to the ocean though, just over the shoals. You can watch the orange orb rise from the ocean and illuminate the undersides of the clouds. About the time that the entire sun is visible, it starts to disappear behind the clouds. In between, the colors are spectacular. How anyone visiting Buxton could sleep through a sunrise is beyond me. From a fishing standpoint, you go from a headlight, to no headlight, to sunglasses, to no sunglasses, to sunglasses again within a short spell. As an added bonus you get a sunset over the water too! Most of the Outer Banks is pretty narrow. We are talking driving on Rt. 12, look out one window and the ocean is right there. Look out the other window and the sound is right there. If nothing is biting in the ocean, you pick up your gear, go up the beach, over the dune, across the road, and cast into the sound.

As the sun sets, it hits the cloud bank over the shoals too. Not only did you get to fish a beautiful morning bite, but a just as spectacular sunset bite. Although the morning bite is usually better, it is brutal on the eyes.


----------



## bacpacker

Woody you are killing me!

Have fun, what am i saying, how can you not have fun.


----------



## *Andi

Sunset at Hatteras over the sound ... A little north of where Woody is speaking of.


----------



## Boomy

I fish beyond the surf if that counts? Upper coast of Texas we target bull reds and shark starting about 500 yds from shore out to a mile.
This is a little 35" from this weekend...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## *Andi

Looks like fun!


----------



## Davarm

This thread is going to wind up costing me some money if I'm not careful, I feel that fishing bug starting to bite! lol


----------



## *Andi

What do you all say was the most interesting fish you ever caught was? (Or a member of the fishing party)

You know the one I'm talking about ... It makes you go ... :eyebulge:


----------



## Boomy

Jewfish caught of of Mazatlan back in 1989?


----------



## Woody

Boat fishing, I always catch interesting stuff! My buddies will all have to target a species. They make fancy rigs and get all ready for trips. I tie up plain old two hook bottom rigs. Get a roll of 40# test and tie three loops, one for the sinker two for the hooks, Slim beauty knot to the running line. Couple 3/0 circle hooks, pieces of cut bait or shrimp and over the side it goes! My boat name is "Bottom Bob".

My personal favorite interesting fish was an 8' nurse shark. We were fishing the sea wall in Beaufort inlet, just drifting it down, catching some flounder (the targeted species), blues and assorted bottom fish. I hooked something and after a nice fight unhooked a 34" Red Drum. We could see the bronze color coming up as it made runs. I baited up and dropped it down. Minute later I hook something. It started taking line so I suggest it was time to reel up and get ready to start the boat. We never had to though, as I was able to horse it up a little at a time. As we looked down, we could see bronze, another Drum, only this time it was HUGE! I'd get it to a point we could just see flashes of color in the murky water and back down it would go. We all got a mite excited as this Drum was all of 4 feet long. Anyway, as I got it up closer and closer we could see it was not a Red Drum, my buddies were leaning over the side going "What the hell is that??? What IS that???" So, I brought it alongside and we got rough markers on the boat as to length, discussed and labeled it a Nurse Shark (confirmed that night on the net) and released it.


----------



## *Andi

My OMG fish would be a puffer then any shark over 3 feet... lol

On a side note I read where Jennette's pier (Nags Head, N.C.) had over 70 big red drum caught and landed in a 24 hour period, last Tuesday. (Dang ... I missed it)


----------



## bacpacker

My best from the surf just south of where Hatteras light used to be. Got a nice Blue one beautiful October morning. Not sure what it weighed. My best guess was 15-18lbs. It was fun!


----------



## Woody

*Andi said:


> My OMG fish would be a puffer then any shark over 3 feet... lol
> 
> On a side note I read where Jennette's pier (Nags Head, N.C.) had over 70 big red drum caught and landed in a 24 hour period, last Tuesday. (Dang ... I missed it)


That is one of those "bites" where you have to be in the right place at the right time as the school comes through.

When I fish the surf, even before the deck became the fishing spot, I would pick a hole and fish it. "Behind the Motels" in Buxton has always been the spot. Talking with folks staying there, who take off and drive the beaches looking for the bite, we have almost always done better, or at least as well, sitting right there.

The Drum, bluefish, blowfish (Toadies) and many others are schooling fish and run up and down the beaches feeding. If they are around and you find a likely looking spot for them to pause in, you'll catch them. And that spot will hold other 'resident' fish too, that don't move a lot. You will have to spend time casting north end, south end, middle, at the outer bar, in the wash... until you find them, but they are there! And bait can matter too! You can spend all day tossing bunker in a hole and not lose a piece, toss a shrimp in that same place and get one every cast.

I used to get a ton of amusement out of my surf fishing buddy "Jay". We would just get to the beach, he would walk to a spot. He would setup 'camp' in a spot and fish on our first day there. He would bait up with squid, mullet or whatever, cast out and spike two rods and open a beer. I would light up a smoke and just watch the ocean for a spell, "reading" the beach. Depending on the conditions, I'd have a 7' Tsunami or a 9' D'Blue and load up the belt bucket with random baits. I will have a Carolina rig with appropriate weight and just cast around. I'd be reading the bottom... Is it flat, ripples, small depressions, deep hole...

When I found the hole, and started catching, he would pick up and move next to me. No problem, he's my fishing buddy, not a random jerk just looking to cash in. Don't you hate the random jerks who see you catch something and then start casting over you into the same spot????? ARGH! When I was younger and more tolerant, I would just leave and find another spot. Now... I purposefully cast over then and tangle their line every time I cast until they leave. Anyway... Jay will cast out as far as he can and catch a skate or doggie ("garbage fish" although the skates are tasty, just take time to prepare). He will take it off, curse, and cast into the same spot! Catch another, curse, cast into the same spot!!! I would even offer to him, "Jay, watch this cast, they are riiiiiight there. He would heave it with all his might again back to where the skates are!!!

And times and tides can matter, which vary year to year. YTY for me as I make one trip, maybe varies week to week. I've seen years where the morning bite was awesome! Next year you can't even lose a bait. Some years an hour either side of low was the ticket, next year, hour either side of high.

It took Jay three years to catch onto this. I'll have to give him a "Bless his heart" for this too as he would spend all day out there. I'd go out for the "bite", then pick up and go sit on the porch. We can see miles up and down the beach from there, so you KNOW if anyone is catching anything. It is fun to watch a school of fish move up or down the beach from there too. (The 80mm spotting scope helps to see what they are catching and what bait they are using - And Yes. It has, on occasion, on the warm sunny days... been used to people watch.). You look south, to the jetties and see folks start grabbing poles, fighting a fish. You can watch the school move as folks start jumping up and grabbing poles. I'd grab a pole, head to the beach and wait for them to get there then start casting.

He was amazed by this! One afternoon, as we sipped adult beverages on the deck, he mentioned that every time I came down to fish, the fish started biting. As soon as I left, they stopped. Sometimes I would go down with a 6' pole, 7' pole, 9' pole or a heaver. Heaver being a 12' stick where you put half-a-pound of lead on it, a large hook with a sandwich sized piece of fish on and send it flying.

I did explain, as I had done for three years! That tides, time AND place do matter. I'm still out every morning for the morning bite, even if it doesn't happen, just because of the sunrise. Same with the evening bite, I might not catch anything but a beautiful sight. If it is raining, really windy or cold out, I can sit at the kitchen table and watch it all out the window, almost the same thing.

Packing the car tomorrow!


----------



## bacpacker

Wish I was heading there with you!


----------



## rawhide2971

Surf and deep sea fishing have always been something I enjoy and wish I could do more of. Work has prevented me from taking much time off this year but next year I plan to make up for lost time. The boys and I always head down to the Murrels Inlet SC area or up around Holden beach NC. I keep saying I'm going to make it to the outer banks but it never seems to work out. Maybe when I retire lol if I can make it another 5 years.


----------



## Davarm

Something I alwas thought was funny, when the water is relatively calm, a lot of the peeps surf fishing would always try to swim their lines out as far as they could and those in boats would always try to get in as close to the shore as they could.

Always seemed to me that if they would just change places everyone would be happy!


----------



## *Andi

Davarm said:


> Something I alwas thought was funny, when the water is relatively calm, a lot of the peeps surf fishing would always try to swim their lines out as far as they could and those in boats would always try to get in as close to the shore as they could.
> 
> Always seemed to me that if they would just change places everyone would be happy!


LOL

And there you go!

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## *Andi

And from Kure Beach ... 

KURE BEACH, NC (WECT) - 
Carly Hagg knew she had a large catch on the other end of her line while fishing on Kure Beach, but had no idea she would end up rescuing a rare shark.

Hagg, from Leland, caught this 8'9" dusky shark that she and her fellow Big Trouble teammates estimated weighed about 170 pounds.

According to Jonathan Stillman, a Big Trouble teammate, the shark had a weaved plastic packaging band wrapped around it's gills just before the pectoral fins.

Stillman said the band was embedded into the sharks skin creating a deep laceration around its head.

Hagg was able to remove the wrap and tag the shark with an M-Tag for the NOAA apex predators shark tag program and release it.

Read more: http://www.kptv.com/story/27148947/leland-woman-rescues-large-shark#ixzz3Hadkvmc3

Nice catch and release ...


----------

